# Late packages from Hardeman



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

After a good experience last year, I ordered 3 packages from Hardeman Apiaries on 1/3/14. I shortly received an invoice listing a ship date of 4/22 (later than I'd hoped for, but okay). I called after that date to check on the shipping schedule, and I was told that they were 2-3 weeks behind. I followed up again today after 3 weeks had passed without a call from the post office. This time I was told that they weren't shipping anything now and the next shipments would likely be sometime in June. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience with Hardeman this year? Any idea whether they had bad weather this spring, or did my small order get shuffled to the back of the line?


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

My April 5th was on time. April 27th was backed up a week because of all the rain.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

SG12 said:


> or did my small order get shuffled to the back of the line?


You might be on to something. I got an email from Walter Kelley last week saying that they'd gotten some extra packages. In the past they got their packages from Hardemans.......so, if they still are......


----------



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

I also have an invoice for two 4/22 packages that haven't arrived


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I pick up 100 June 2 all but 2 look great after the 13.5 hour drive home. Along cold drive home in my full size van. The worst part was I had hope to pick them up April 22. Unless you call them, they don't inform you of delivery problems. They didn't seem to have any idea of how their production of bee was going. I was strung along with the start of May deliveries until June. Waiting to see how the queens do know. Thank god the packages I kept are going on drawer comb. 
David


----------

